# My Beloved Kisses has crossed to the Bridge



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

My Kisses has gone to the Rainbow Bridge. I took her to the vet yesterday to get a sudden fluid build-up in her chest area checked out, thinking she might have been bitten by something. Turns out she had cancer that had spread to her lungs. She just celebrated her 6th birthday this August. It just happened so fast, so unexpected I am still in the whirlwind of shock from it. I still expect to feel my baby's cold nose on the back of my knee any minute now. I just keep trying to think that at least now, she isn't in any pain. Doesn't make the grief any less.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. Sorry for the suddenness of all of it I am sure that makes it so much harder to deal with.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

My condolences for the loss of your beloved Kisses. I recently lost my boy & know the depth of your heartache.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So very sorry for the loss of your special girl Kisses.:rip:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your little girl Kisses. Losing a beloved animal is always so difficult.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

A Tribute video I worked on this afternoon for my baby girl. I still expect to feel her against me any moment now. 

Courtney Whiddon's Videos | Facebook


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

No, unfortunately, knowing that they are not suffering any longer doesn't lessen our pain. Our brains can process that fact but our hearts still ache horribly. I am terribly sorry for your loss. I lost my girl Tessa this week so I know what you are going through. It truly is a gut wrenching experience. Forever would not be long enough for them to share our lives. 

RIP Kisses. Run free at the Bridge.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  What is going on with all these young dogs dying of cancer?!!  It is just not fair.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry about the ONLY comfort, and it is not much, it seems the dogs don't suffer much but so young.....


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

She was very beautiful.

So so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Kisses was a beauty. It is always hard to lose them - but to lose them so young and so suddenly is especially hard. I am so sorry!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

So very sorry for your heartache. Kisses was well loved!


----------

